# Happy Birthday DaveSoMD



## Andy M. (Apr 29, 2015)

Happy Birthday.  Have a great day!


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 29, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Dave!!


----------



## Josie1945 (Apr 29, 2015)

Happy Birthday Dave 

Josie


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 29, 2015)

Have a great day! 

Miss seeing you around DC, hope all is well in your world!


----------



## Cheryl J (Apr 29, 2015)

Happy, happy birthday, Dave!


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 29, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Dave! Hope you had a great day and lots of good food.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Apr 29, 2015)

Hope you've been enjoying a great day, Dave. Wishing you many happy birthdays to come!


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 30, 2015)

Happy, happy birthday, Dave!!!


----------

